# 0137-Abzocke: Staatsanwaltschaft erhebt Anklage nach Lockanrufen



## sascha (10 Januar 2010)

> 0137-Abzocke: Staatsanwaltschaft erhebt Anklage nach Lockanrufen
> 
> Endlich greift eine Staatsanwaltschaft durch: Wegen Lockanrufen mit 0137-Nummern sollen sich in Osnabrück vier mutmaßliche Betrüger vor Gericht verantworten.



0137-Abzocke: Staatsanwaltschaft erhebt Anklage nach Lockanrufen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Januar 2010)

*AW: 0137-Abzocke: Staatsanwaltschaft erhebt Anklage nach Lockanrufen*



> Das Verfahren ist nicht nur deshalb spektakulär, weil unter den vier Beschuldigten bekannte Größen der Mehrwertdienste-Branche sind.


Das kann man wahrhaftig sagen... Einer dieser Namen beschäftigt das Forum schon, seit es besteht... (und selbst der berühmte BGH-Dialer-Fall hatte durchaus mit einem Kunden dieses Mannes zu tun).


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Januar 2010)

*AW: 0137-Abzocke: Staatsanwaltschaft erhebt Anklage nach Lockanrufen*

Lockanrufe: Anklage gegen 0137-Abzocker erhoben - PC-WELT



> Noch ist allerdings unklar, ob das Landgericht Osnabrück die Klage zur Hauptverhandlung zulassen wird. Es wäre das erste Mal, dass solche Machenschaften tatsächlich zu nennenswerten Strafen führen könnten. Zwar hat die Bundesnetzagentur nach Beschwerden regelmäßig die missbrauchten Rufnummern gesperrt und ein Inkassoverbot verhängt, zu einer Anklageerhebung durch Staatsanwaltschaften ist es jedoch bis dato nie gekommen.



Warum fällt solchen Schreiberlingen eigentlich nicht auf, dass dies sehr seltsam ist?
Denn im TKG §67 steht:


> (4) Die Bundesnetzagentur teilt Tatsachen, die den Verdacht einer Straftat oder einer Ordnungswidrigkeit begründen, der Staatsanwaltschaft oder der Verwaltungsbehörde mit.


Wie kann dann Betrug in insgesamt locker siebenstelliger Summe straffrei bleiben???


----------

